# Off-topic content. Click to see the post.



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

What year, what state and what vehicle did you take your driving test in? For me 1954, Oregon, 49 Studebaker.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

It was 1960, in the state of Texas, in a '57 Ford….I had trouble with the parallel parking part of the test, and had to re-do it…..I passed the second time…...Geeez…..I'm a fossil…....lol.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

1975 In a 1969 AMX Javelin with the 390 in it.. sweet car.. my fathers mid life crisis… haha.. made a nice ride for me in high school.. man was that thing quick.. 
Just so you know, I though I was a fossil until I read about you guys,,,, thanks for making my day.. almost forgot,, it was in the state of confusion.. aka Connecticut.. I passed the first time.. Later in Utah after I had been driving for close to 20 years they made me take a retest.. something they do out there.. don't really know why… I had a class 1 truckers license from California and when I tried to get it swapped over to Utah, they said I needed to take the car test first.. flunked it..because I didn't look over my shoulder before I pulled out onto the road.. I had been driving truck for years, used my mirrors, can't see over your shoulder in a big rig.. he flunked me anyway.. so I told them to keep there license and kept driving on my Cali one.. the worst part was I had a tandem license to haul double trailers and this guy flunks me.. what are ya gonna do.. laugh I guess.. Papa


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

1970 Ford LTD (Efram Zembalist, Jr.'s car in the FBI series) in 1972 in Louisiana. When my kids took driver's education about 10 years ago, the driving instructor made them practice parallel parking by driving up to a gas pump. I bet that today, neither one of them can really parallel park.


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

Penna. 1972 in a 1966 Corvair Spyder. The car had 1-1 steering and made the 3 point turn in 1 u turn. they made me back up and do it again backing up at least once. Oh yea got to tow the race car to the track myself that night lol Well the first time legal anyway .


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmm…1986, Texas, 1981 Ford Mustang. Crappy mustang, but it was my first car.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

1977, Chicago Il, an unmarked police car. I had friends ;-)

However, I did take the full course, passed all the tests, paid all the fees, and I was and still am a very conscientious driver. It's just that the road test was done in a police car. On the other hand, I'm pretty sure if I had made a small mistake or two, they would probably have gone unnoticed.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

1964 in Louisiana with a 1963 Pontiac Grand Prix


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

Pa. 1975, 65 corvair. great car ahead of it's time


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

1967, FloriDUH, 1965 Mercury Comet convertible. (was my Mom's car.)


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

1997. California. 1992 Honda Accord (my mom's car).


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

1967, Pennsylvania. I had a 55 Chevy with no power steering and figured I wouldn't have enough lead in my butt to be able to parallel park that thing, so used my Dad's car. (1967 Buick Gran Sport).


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

1952, Louisiana, my own 1940 half ton flatbed ex-pickup that I bought for $75 hauling hay for a nickle a bale and cutting wood with a two-man crosscut saw. Hah!
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

All I had to do in 1958 was go to the county courthouse, tell them I was 15 years old, give them $.50 and I could legally drive my 1949 Chevy.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

1976, Dodge Charger (like the General Lee on Dukes of Hazard). I was the only one of 5 brothers to pass on the first attempt.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jersey in 76, with an 1970 Opel Kadett


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

So far, we've got a few "old fossils" showing up to disclose their age….this is a funny thread…..and a fun thread…....carry on….!!!


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

Mich in 68 with 67 Baracuda


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Michigan, 1961, 55 Chev stick 3 on the column
Good Thread - thanks!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Illinois, in 1957 with a 1950 ford pick up column 3 speed six cyl. First try, turned left in to the opposing lane. Not good. Nailed it the next week.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

1961, Calif., '51 Chevy


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

1959, California, Pasadena freeway, 1953 Plymouth.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

1962 Illinois, Elston ave. Chicago, 1957 Chevy 4-door belair.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Boone Iowa 1969 in a 1961 Buick Special.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It was 1975 in upstate New York in a 1974 Dodge Monaco. I got off easy on the parallel parking because the snow banks were huge. I got close to the bank and the examiner said "good enough."


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

@ ChuckV: "Close enough".....now that's funny, I don't care who you are…..I never could get close enough, without a re-do again…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont remember. Really, I remember being nervous but not the car. I am getting old.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

NY in 96 in a dodge dynasty. Passed first try in the middle of a white out. My test started with "can you see that red dot?" "yes". "Then pull up to it and stop." It finished with "you've stopped too close to the stop sign and your front wheels are over the crosswalk line." "I don't believe so, are you certain?" The grader made a valiant attempt to look by opening the door and looking. "nevermind, there's at least 3" covering them and I can't see a thing, you can keep the point"


----------



## terrybarnhill (Dec 14, 2012)

Drove a 1972 ford f100 in 1981 when I was 14 years old, in Arkansas. About a million miles ago!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

1959 Mercury Montclair.
Virginia. I got my liscense at 15 then.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Minnesota, in 1965 in a 1963 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Riverdale, GA 1976 in a 1965 Ford Fairlane.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Michigan, 1970, 65 Chevy Impala auto.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Marquette,Michigan, 1970, 65 Chevy Impala auto.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

1963 in Minnesota in a 1950 Buick Roadmaster, no power steering but I passed the parallel parking test anyway!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

1979 Chevy Malibu in New Jersey. 4 door, underpowered 305, light blue.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

1983 in Montana with a 1976 F-150. I miss that truck….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

1969, Logan County, ohio. 1965 Ford Galaxie 4-door.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dakota City, Iowa. 1976. 1974 Caprice Classic with a 454. Died in the middle of a turn on a hill.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I had one of those old barracuda's, slant 6, I think it was a 237.. bullet proof engines… they would run on no oil for a week…tried like hell to kill that car and just couldn't do it.. I think mine was a 64, one of the small ones..
looked like the valient from Plymouth.. then they turned them into Mussel cars.. with 440's and sixpacks on them… 
I wish I still had one of those slant 6's…they made two of them I think.. a 237 and a 215 or something like that.. they put them in everything for a couple years there.. Did you ever notice that you never heard a Dodge or Plymouth commercial that bragged about its fuel milage.. it was either a little slant or some big ass horsepower.. nothing in between.. Papa


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

2002 in Connecticut. Car belonged to the driving school probably something like a maxima.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Learned to drive in a 62 ford galaxie. Three speed on the column, and learning on icy county road in the winter. The 62? It was from an auction the State of ohio held for surplus equipment twice a year. I think it might have had a straight 6 under the hood. All black, otherwise, the same type of Ford "Barney Fife" drove around Mayberry with Andy.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

I was driving farm equipment on the highway (from one field to the another) at a very young age. (side note bulk gas was 15 cents a gal) We used a 1947 or 48 pickup for farm work and drove it on the highway only when we need to. At 14 I was hauling hay, sheep, cows from the home place to summer pasture, using a 1954 Chevy farm truck…I got my first drivers license in 1966 while in the Navy at San Diego, Calif….I knew from the look on the face of the lady that was in charge of the testing, that she was thinking I was lying about not have a license from another state…I think it was Volvo not sure what year….


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

1982 in Anchorage Alaska in a 1974 Ford Courier/Mazda pickup


----------



## AppleJack (Mar 23, 2011)

April 13th, 1957. I think it was the family car - 1951 Pontiac; thought that would be easier than my 1930 Model A Ford!

-Don


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

1974 in a 1969 Chevy Malibu. Pomona California


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

MO 1979, 74 Dodge Dart. Slant 6, it was a real winner.
I think just about any car would be an improvement. 
Well, maybe not. I have seen the Yugo.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

1975, 1970 Ford Mustang Mark 1, Mass


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

1963 1957 Chevy Impala. I used to wax it with liquid glass wax. Muskegon Mi.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

1978
Saint John, New Brunswick
Failed the parallel parking the first time in Dads 1976 Oldsmobile Cutlass S
Passed the second time in my 1970 VW Beetle 3 speed automatic.
Very next day I drove to Vancouver, British Columbia. (I was leaving the next day whether I passed or not)

Then again yesterday (End of the World Day) in Moncton, New Brunswick in a Mack truck with 53' trailer to get my Class 1


----------

